# Seattle to NZ



## jedidiah (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi folks!

My wife and I have started planning to relocate to NZ some time within the next few years. We're interested in syncing up with any West coast Americans who have done the same - if you're from Washington or the Seattle area, specifically, all the better! 

We have questions, of course, but we're mainly interested in making some friends. 

Cheers,
Jed


----------

